# Mange?



## LunaBullypit (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey, just looking for some other folks' advice before I take my baby to the vet. I have a 3 month old american bulldog/pitbull mix. My boyfriend and I recently noticed that she has bumps on the top of her head. I started to do some research and came across the fact that many puppies have demodectic mange and it goes away. Our puppy's trainer said to put athlete's foot medication on the bumps, and since then, I've read that fungal issues can have the exact same symptoms as mange. She hasn't taken well to the anti-fungal POWDER as the trainer suggested (hates the feeling of having powder on her head), so we're going to go get some ointment instead. We're both college students and don't want to rush to the vet and spend tons of money for nothing, but we have the means to do so if it is necessary. Obviously we love our dog and don't want her in any type of distress, so I just wanted some opinions of some other people that have maybe had a dog in the same/a similar situation. Also, the hair-loss appearance around her eye is prominent in the photo but doesn't really appear that much in person. If you have any ideas or recommendations, please let me know! Thanks!

Here are a few photos. You can't really see any issues in the far-away photographs. Also, the photos actually make it look way worse than it is in person:


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

go to the vet and get a skin scrape done. Having a dog and taking proper care of it gets expensive, comes with the territory.


----------



## LunaBullypit (Feb 19, 2014)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> go to the vet and get a skin scrape done. Having a dog and taking proper care of it gets expensive, comes with the territory.


Oh, I'm not stupid. I understand a dog is expensive.  However, I've read that a lot of people overreact to this situation and get screwed over by vets who just want the customer to keep coming back so they get money, when in all reality it is something as simple as treating a fungal infection with OTC medications. Thank you, though.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

I personally don't think mange is something I'd want to take into my own hands. If it were me, i'd go to rule out mange and a possible staph infection. Then possibly ask about some home remedies if its something as simple as puppy acne. I'm sure some others will chime in with hopefully some experience with this. Are the bumps hard? DO they look like they contain puss?


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

Benzoyl Peroxide Rub on affected areas twice daily. Use a good mange shampoo for a few weeks. I have seen this clear up on it's on, but not worth the chance. Watch close for re occurrence as you may have to do some cleaning. Maybe you need a new vet. that's not my experience at all with mine


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

if she hasn't already had her 3rd round of shots, she should be due for them, i'd have the vet check then


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like either allergies (to grains in food or environmental) or it looks like mange. If its not mange, get her on a good grain free food. 
I do think a skin scrape should be done, to rule out mange. Keep us posted on her! She is adorable.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Bad cases require dips. My boy never tested in skin scrapes. Depends on if it's flaring up. Still good to get done. You can also ask if your dog can go on revolution for dogs. It's flea and heartworm mange and a bunch of other parasites. Cute pup!!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

I though mange was all over the dogs body not just one place


----------



## Benderdog (Jan 19, 2012)

Tazz said:


> I though mange was all over the dogs body not just one place


Only once it's become very bad.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Tazz said:


> I though mange was all over the dogs body not just one place


Depends on the severity. It can start like my boys did on his forehead and elbows/armpit area. I noticed he would itch sometimes and he had a bit of hairloss. He also has crazy allergies so it wasn't surprised he could fight it off. There are also 2 kinds, Sarcoptic or Demodectic.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

Any update OP?


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

when my puppy was scratching a lot I was told I should change her food which I did and she kept scratching and scratching so I ended up taking her to the vet and getting a skin scraping and she did have mange so she was on weekly treatments for 8 weeks she had an injection one week and the following week she had a Dip...she seems to be all better now but still scratches periodically they gave me an appointment to put on the areas where the hair was Growing back and told me to rub it in good to the skin...her Eye also looked like your puppies as well and then she had spots on her head on her side on her legs what she was actually chewing at the area because of the itching. You definitely want to get the skin scraping done it's worth finding out it can range anywhere from about 30 to 45 dollars depending on your vet they can tell you immediately. I hope your puppy is OK


----------

